# Whistling noise while on the highway



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

First of all, I cannot seem to capture this on video in my car, go figure every time I have my camera with me it does not do it. But I did find a video online of the same noise in another model of car.

Basically, I hear the noise in the video when travelling at highway speeds, only between 65mph and 75mph, it actually stops if I go faster. Also if I turn the wipers on, the noise changes in rhythm with the wipers.

I have already used the forum search, and google as well, no joy.

Additional information: 2011 Cruze ECO, manual transmission, only 700 miles.

Any ideas?


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

does not sound like wind noise. take the dealer service rep for a drive.


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

72buickgs said:


> does not sound like wind noise. take the dealer service rep for a drive.


The only things I am worried about:
1. if it is not doing it this afternoon (I already had an appointment)
2. and that there is no way to replicate the problem in the shop since it only happens at 65-75mph. They are doing to have to "try" something, drive it, "try" something else, drive it, etc. etc.


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

It could very well be wind noise around the front glass. The windshield is taped/glued into position and with sufficient pressure air could be actually causing the seal to vibrate and 'whistle'.

Just an idea--try using a pressure washer around the edges of the windshield and look for water inside the cabin. :th_coolio:


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

As best as I can tell the noise is coming from the top of the windshield from behind the mirror. This is ridiculous, it is like a dental drill in my ear. . . seriously the sound is actually painful to me.

Here is a link to a video of the noise in *MY* car:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16824212/DSCN0354.MOV

I am starting to feel really uneasy of the service department at my local dealership. They were talking this morning about using tape. I am having second thoughts about giving them my keys this afternoon. . .


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

*Seems to be resolved*

Dealership resealed the top of the windshield and it seems to be fixed now.

They said that they called GM, it is a known issue, just not enough reports to warrant a recall yet.


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

Problem solved! Time for a drink :th_alc: Gatorade anyone?


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

mine made the same noise. I put painters tape on the top seal of the windshield and it stopped doing it. the dealer resealed the windshield and it pretty much stopped. it has done it once or twice on a very windy day and when I was taking a cloverleaf off ramp on a hill. so they fixed it enough to where I was satisfied. mine was more of a flute noise and wasn't annoying but it was there. had no leaks either on the windshield when this happened either. 

I read some other forums where some gmc trucks had the same problem and resealing the windshield did the trick.


----------



## captain cruze (Dec 27, 2010)

My Cruze is doing kinda the same thing. I hear this low pitch squeal. Seems to be when I going about 60 - 65 or faster and only on hot days.

I had it at the dealer twice for this problem, and they "cannot reporduce customer's complaint". They look at me like I am crazy! I even videoed it on my cell phone, showed it to the mechanic and service writer. I was told that they would have to see it or hear for themselves!

Thanks for this info! I never thought about the windshield seal. Although I do not have any water leaking inside, I am heading back to the dealer with this page printed out!

Thanks!


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i wonder if this is what im hearing?? I started this thread a few weeks back.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/2614-bearing-noise-tire-noise.html


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> i wonder if this is what im hearing?? I started this thread a few weeks back.
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/2614-bearing-noise-tire-noise.html


In post #5 above there is a link to a video in my cruze.
Is that what you are hearing? Is it speed related?


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

captain cruze said:


> My Cruze is doing kinda the same thing. I hear this low pitch squeal. Seems to be when I going about 60 - 65 or faster and only on hot days.
> 
> I had it at the dealer twice for this problem, and they "cannot reporduce customer's complaint". They look at me like I am crazy! I even videoed it on my cell phone, showed it to the mechanic and service writer. I was told that they would have to see it or hear for themselves!
> 
> ...


Yeah, that was a detail I forgot to mention. It would only do it if the car body was hot, if I parked in the shade on a hot day it wouldn't do it. But in the sun it would.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Just watched ur video and that's not what I'm hearing. On a side note that car in the video doesn't look like a Cruze.


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> Just watched ur video and that's not what I'm hearing. On a side note that car in the video doesn't look like a Cruze.


The car in the first one isn't, there is a video in post #5 that was recorded in my car.



keveburd said:


> Here is a link to a video of the noise in *MY* car:
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16824212/DSCN0354.MOV


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> i wonder if this is what im hearing?? I started this thread a few weeks back.
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/2614-bearing-noise-tire-noise.html


 
Not the windshield if you're *feeling it through the floor*.
Probably the turbo. :signs053:


----------



## Mikesus (Aug 4, 2011)

Ugh, mine did this today. 

It is the windshield, I pressed on the black cover behind the mirror and...

It stopped. 

Seems that the seal is off just a bit... Might go at it with a dab of silicone from the outside...


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

Mikesus said:


> Ugh, mine did this today.
> 
> It is the windshield, I pressed on the black cover behind the mirror and...
> 
> ...


I would take it to the dealer and get a warranty repair.


----------



## Mikesus (Aug 4, 2011)

keveburd said:


> I would take it to the dealer and get a warranty repair.


If it doesn't drive me crazy first


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

well mine is doing again. it was pretty windy yesterday since we got a cold front and coming home from work on the highway it was doing it again but it seems to be louder and more intense and it really does sound like the video clip at the beginning of this thread. 

gonna take it to the dealer and will update this thread when this time comes


----------



## Bgerk68 (Aug 14, 2011)

Mine is doing the same **** thing! Speed sensitive...over 60-65, gusts of wind make it louder, following a car close makes it go away, etc. Weird thing is, I have not once heard it going to work in the morning, only seems to do it on the way home...have a 60 mile round trip commute. Its sounds like a loud mosquito inside my car. While using Bluetooth, people say they can hardly hear me because of it. SOOOOO IRRITATING!!

IF someone finds out what it is...PLEASE let me know, I dont want to go to the dealer not knowing if it will make the noise or not!!


----------



## bowleys357 (Sep 12, 2011)

*2012 eco wind noise same as video*

2012 eco with only 400 miles.My noise is the same as the video but only intermintant. I think it has to do with the air shutters open and closing.It happens betwwen 60 to 80mph.It's driving me crazy and don't want a mechanic tearing my car apart.ANY SUGGESTION


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

okay I got my wind shield resealed at the dealer Tuesday. They had to replace the the wind shield. After I got the car I immediately drove the car on a east/west highway and put the a/c to max recirculation mode and it was fairly windy (cold front was coming). No noise!! - Hope this solves the problem. One think I noticed is that my rear view mirror does not vibrate any more. I am wondering if it was the on star thing that the rear view mirror sits on. To me that seemed like the source of the noise.


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

Lol i have the same whistling noise, but its only when i getup to about 95. no joke


----------



## JasonLS1 (May 27, 2012)

i've got the same noise as well, if i push up on that square box looking thing with the dome lights, the noise goes away completely no matter what speed im going. I get that noise around 75mph and up and is intermittent or constant.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

JasonLS1 said:


> i've got the same noise as well, if i push up on that square box looking thing with the dome lights, the noise goes away completely no matter what speed im going. I get that noise around 75mph and up and is intermittent or constant.






JasonLS1,
I would suggest that you take your Cruze into your local dealership and have them look into this for you. If you would like me to contact your dealer to set up an appointment for you please send me a PM with your name, phone number, VIN and the days and times that you are available. Either way, please keep me posted on this. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## JasonLS1 (May 27, 2012)

Stacy, i'll wait an see what the dealerships have to say/fix with the other cruze owners here, once i know exactly what is wrong i'll gladly work with you to help me get set up at my dealership. 



Thanks !!


----------



## missyscruze2011 (Sep 17, 2011)

My car has done this same thing since I bought it and they thought that it was my rims so they silo coned my rims and it still does it has done it for almost a year now


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

JasonLS1 said:


> Stacy, i'll wait an see what the dealerships have to say/fix with the other cruze owners here, once i know exactly what is wrong i'll gladly work with you to help me get set up at my dealership.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks !!




JasonLS1,
I understand that. Please keep me posted with this issue. If you have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## trol (Dec 4, 2010)

Those with the noise, try pushing up on the windshield at the top middle edge (behind the mirror). I noticed that problem and couldn't figure it out until trying that. Sadly I hit 38,000 so I'm outside the factory warranty.


----------



## Arnoldbe (Jul 6, 2012)

I am currently sitting at the dealership to get this fixed. I bought my Cruze last month and the noise started about a week later. After trying various things (e.g. Turning off radio, AC, opening/closing windows and sunroof), I am at a loss. It doesn't always happen either. For days, my husband thought I was crazy because it never happened when he was in the car. Finally it happened when he was in the car. The only thing I can narrow down is that it normally happens when the car is warmed up and it starts around 50 mph and normally goes away at 65.


UPDATE: so the repair specialist tells me my car is done. She said that the noise I am hearing is the turbo and it's normal. I told her that I have a Volvo turbo and I have NEVER heard that noise before and it is not normal or the turbo in my opinion. They claimed that they did a test ride and nothing sounded out of the ordinary. Apparently the noise did not occur during the alleged "road test". This is plausible since the noise only occurs at certain speeds when the car is warm. I said that the noise was not normal and not fixing it was unexceptable. After going on another test ride with the "master" mechanic, the noise occured and he agreed with me that it was not the turbo and it was not normal. So...it is back in the shop. They are keeping it overnight to try to isolate the problem. I am crossing my fingers that they will fix the problem!

Another update: apparently the trim on the windshield is causing an air leak. they said they must replace the entire windshield as the trim cannot be fixed. They had to order it so I will have to put up with the whistling for while longer.


----------



## Arnoldbe (Jul 6, 2012)

That is exactally the same "flute" noise I am hearing in my new Cruze! At first the dealer told me I was hearing the turbo and it was normal. Well I've had a Volvo with turbo for 7 years and I have NEVER hear that noise before. They claim to have test drove the car and didn't hear that noise. Later their "master" mechanic and I took it out on the highway and, thankfully, he heard the noise. He agreed it wasn't the turbo and feels it is the windshield. Hopefully they can get this fixed. It's efing driving me CRAZY!!!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Arnoldbe said:


> That is exactally the same "flute" noise I am hearing in my new Cruze! At first the dealer told me I was hearing the turbo and it was normal. Well I've had a Volvo with turbo for 7 years and I have NEVER hear that noise before. They claim to have test drove the car and didn't hear that noise. Later their "master" mechanic and I took it out on the highway and, thankfully, he heard the noise. He agreed it wasn't the turbo and feels it is the windshield. Hopefully they can get this fixed. It's efing driving me CRAZY!!!


Let us know how it goes. Hopefully they can fix it. A lot of people who have your problem say it turns out to be poor sealing around the windshield.


----------



## Yecartem (Jul 8, 2012)

I also heard this sound for the first time on my 2011 last weekend. It was VERY hot outside and it happened around 73 it was almost constant when I got up to 80. My sound is almost the same sound except for your noise, from your video, is a little bit louder. I tried to explain the noise as a distant toy horn! Calling dealer tomorrow!


----------



## Arnoldbe (Jul 6, 2012)

The mechanics at the dealer taped off different parts of my windshield and then drove it on the highway to isolate where the flute sounding noise was coming from. They located a spot on the top of the windshield where there is a leak caused by the trim on the windshield. They said that the trim is not servicable and ordered a new windshield. Hopefully that will fix the issue!


----------



## tworightshoes (Apr 29, 2012)

I finally found a thread that pinpointed the problem I am having. Cool. So they resealed the top of the windshield and it hasn't made that God-awful noise AT ALL anymore?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Arnoldbe said:


> I am currently sitting at the dealership to get this fixed. I bought my Cruze last month and the noise started about a week later. After trying various things (e.g. Turning off radio, AC, opening/closing windows and sunroof), I am at a loss. It doesn't always happen either. For days, my husband thought I was crazy because it never happened when he was in the car. Finally it happened when he was in the car. The only thing I can narrow down is that it normally happens when the car is warmed up and it starts around 50 mph and normally goes away at 65.
> 
> 
> UPDATE: so the repair specialist tells me my car is done. She said that the noise I am hearing is the turbo and it's normal. I told her that I have a Volvo turbo and I have NEVER heard that noise before and it is not normal or the turbo in my opinion. They claimed that they did a test ride and nothing sounded out of the ordinary. Apparently the noise did not occur during the alleged "road test". This is plausible since the noise only occurs at certain speeds when the car is warm. I said that the noise was not normal and not fixing it was unexceptable. After going on another test ride with the "master" mechanic, the noise occured and he agreed with me that it was not the turbo and it was not normal. So...it is back in the shop. They are keeping it overnight to try to isolate the problem. I am crossing my fingers that they will fix the problem!
> ...




Arnoldbe,
I am happy to hear that your dealer was able to get this issue diagnosed for you. I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with this issue. If you have any further questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Yecartem said:


> I also heard this sound for the first time on my 2011 last weekend. It was VERY hot outside and it happened around 73 it was almost constant when I got up to 80. My sound is almost the same sound except for your noise, from your video, is a little bit louder. I tried to explain the noise as a distant toy horn! Calling dealer tomorrow!



Yecartem,
I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## dieseljunkie (Jul 16, 2012)

Well I joined this forum to try to figure out the whistling noise on my 2012 LT2, and I think I found it. Exact same symptoms as some others, hot sun, between 65-75mph, condition is amplified by a head wind, ect ect. Ill contact my dealer and see what happens.


----------



## deb (Jul 16, 2012)

I also have the same noise. It is coming from windshield. Seems like hot or windy days worse. Video taped it on my cell phone, as i pushed on the windshield over driver side it would stop. having windshield resealed this week. hope that stops it, was driving me crazy for 4 months trying to find the source.


----------



## jeff61108 (Jul 16, 2012)

I have the same very loud whistle sound especially on windy days. I was going to wait for a windy day and take it in to the dealer - but then had another issue and took it in for that and mentioned this problem. Of course it was not windy that day and they did not hear it. It is hard to isolate the sound going 65+ on the highway and I was not positive where the sound was coming from. The dealer said they adjusted the sunroof, but the sound is still there I noticed a couple days later. 

I too joined this forum looking for an answer and after reading it appears that it is the windsheild. However I have a couple concerns: 
1. One poster here said his was "resealed" and that solved the problem, while another said you "cannot reseal", but rather the entire windsheild must be replaced. Which is the right way to go on this? _(I don't know if I should ask for entire replacement based on concern #2 below.)
_
2. Big news story on the TV show "20/20" about improper windshield replacement service. Not properly installed....it is a very dangerous situation. While I generally trust my dealership - the story showed horiffic results in accidents with improperly installed windshields.

3. *The noise is not acceptable *- it is extremely loud and irritating. I would have to get rid of the car if they cannot or will not fix it. Mine is still under warranty so I would think they would try.


----------



## MStevens (Jul 17, 2012)

*Wind Noise Solution*

I had a whistling noise when I was driving 60-65mph in a cross wind. It was a seal in the passenger side rear view mirror. Wind going through where the wires are. There is a tsb for it, but I can't find the number. This is the fix


Fix for wind noise.

Whistle/Hiss Noise at Outside Rearview Mirror and/or Wind Noise from Top of Front Door - (Nov 16, 2010) 

Subject: Whistle/Hiss Noise at Outside Rearview Mirror and/or Wind Noise from Top of Front Door 

Models: 2011 Chevrolet Cruze 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The following diagnosis might be helpful if the vehicle exhibits the symptom(s) described in this PI.

Condition/Concern
Some customers may comment on hearing a whistle or hiss noise coming from the outside rearview mirror, and/or a wind noise coming from the top of the front door. These noises are usually more evident when the vehicle is driven 64 km/h (40 mph) or over in a heavy or gusting crosswind.

The cause of the condition at the outside rearview mirror may be that air/wind is passing through a v-gap (1) notched out area within the mirror base, creating a whistle or hiss noise.

For the condition at the top of the door, the rear upper corner of the glass weatherstrip may have a gap (1) where it is not tight against the glass and garnish trim.

Recommendation/Instructions
Add a piece of thick adhesive back shim stock to the mirror base, and a piece of thinner adhesive back shim stock and buytl strip to the front door window weatherstrip on the side affected, following the steps below:

Remove the outside rearview mirror. Refer to Outside Rearview Mirror Replacement in SI. 

Remove the mirror gasket and locate the V-gap pass through (1) in the mirror base. Depending if the mirror is manual or power, this gap will have cables or a wiring harness routed through it. 

Note: Ensure to completely close off the v-gap opening to eliminate all whistling noise. 

Seal off the cavity above the v-gap by installing 14 mm (0.562 in) thick adhesive back shim stock (1) into the v-gap opening. 
3.1. Cut an 89 mm (3.5 in) length of 25 mm (1.0 in) wide Kent Automotive™ Adhesive Back Shim Stock* P/N P46515, or equivalent. 

3.2. Wrap the foam around the cable/wiring, folding the ends together in half over the cable/wire. 

3.3. Wedge the foam securely into the v-gap. 


Before reinstalling the outside rearview mirror, inspect the mirror pocket area for the following two concerns, which could also add to a wind noise condition. Inspect for a possible sealer skip at the rear of the pocket (area circled above) and also for an improperly installed mirror seal (1). 
• If any void in the sealer is found, clean the affected area and seal the void with Kent High Tech™ Clear Seam Sealer*, P/N P10200 (5 oz tube), or the equivalent. 

• If necessary, refit the mirror bottom seal to the door, ensuring it fills the corner at the front (1), and is tucked under the belt molding at the rear (2). 

Reinstall the gasket and outside rearview mirror. Refer to Outside Rearview Mirror Replacement in SI. 

For the weatherstrip repair, cut a 63.5 mm (2.5 in) length of 3 mm (0.125 in) thick by 31.75 mm (1.25 in) wide Kent Automotive™ Adhesive Back Shim Stock* P/N P46475, or equivalent. Trim the corners, as shown above, to allow the foam to fit into the corner triangle area of the weatherstrip. 

Use a trim stick to lift the molded triangle flap away from the door and apply the foam (1) at a 45 degree angle to the backside of the triangle flap. Press the flap firmly against the door frame to ensure the foam adheres to the weatherstrip. 

Install a bead of 3M™ Strip-Calk* (1), or butyl equivalent, along the rounded edge of the flap, at the interface of the window garnish molding. 

Firmly press the rounded contour of the weatherstrip against the garnish molding. The open gap between the two parts should now be minimized as shown above. 
* We believe this source and their products to be reliable. There may be additional manufacturers of such products/materials. General Motors does not endorse, indicate any preference for, or assume any responsibility for the products or material from this firm or for any such items that may be available from other sources.

Parts Information
Contact Kent Automotive™ at 1-800-654-6333 or online at Kent Automotive.

3M™ Strip Calk may be purchased through your local distributor. Information about 3M product retailers in your area may be obtained by calling 1-800-364-3577 (U.S. and Canada).

Part Number
Description

P46515
Kent Automotive™ Shim Stock

P10200
Kent Automotive High Tech™ Clear Sealer

P46475
Kent Automotive™ Shim Stock

08578
3M™ Strip-Calk


----------



## Arnoldbe (Jul 6, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Arnoldbe,
> I am happy to hear that your dealer was able to get this issue diagnosed for you. I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with this issue. If you have any further questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service



Hi Stacy,
I had my windshield replaced last week to fix the whistling, flute sounding noise I was hearing on hot days when driving at highway speeds. I am happy to report that after a week, I am no longer hearing the noise. We have had 90-100 degree temps for the past few days too. So...the windshield was the culprit. Luckily this was covered by the warrantee.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

dieseljunkie said:


> Well I joined this forum to try to figure out the whistling noise on my 2012 LT2, and I think I found it. Exact same symptoms as some others, hot sun, between 65-75mph, condition is amplified by a head wind, ect ect. Ill contact my dealer and see what happens.



dieseljunkie,
I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Arnoldbe said:


> Hi Stacy,
> I had my windshield replaced last week to fix the whistling, flute sounding noise I was hearing on hot days when driving at highway speeds. I am happy to report that after a week, I am no longer hearing the noise. We have had 90-100 degree temps for the past few days too. So...the windshield was the culprit. Luckily this was covered by the warrantee.




Arnoldbe,
I am very happy to hear that your dealer was able to get this issue resolved! If you ever have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

jeff61108 said:


> I have the same very loud whistle sound especially on windy days. I was going to wait for a windy day and take it in to the dealer - but then had another issue and took it in for that and mentioned this problem. Of course it was not windy that day and they did not hear it. It is hard to isolate the sound going 65+ on the highway and I was not positive where the sound was coming from. The dealer said they adjusted the sunroof, but the sound is still there I noticed a couple days later.
> 
> I too joined this forum looking for an answer and after reading it appears that it is the windsheild. However I have a couple concerns:
> 1. One poster here said his was "resealed" and that solved the problem, while another said you "cannot reseal", but rather the entire windsheild must be replaced. Which is the right way to go on this? _(I don't know if I should ask for entire replacement based on concern #2 below.)
> ...




jeff61108,
I understand your concern with this issue. I would like to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you as well as assisting you. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## T Cruzer (May 2, 2012)

I'm another one who is experiencing this loud whistle noise when traveling 60+ MPH on the highway through crosswinds. I have a 2012 Cruze LTZ w/ RS package with only 3k miles. I too took it to the dealer to have my first oil change and explained to them the situation. I even played them a video of the noise that is similar to the videos uploaded to this thread. They took it for a spin to see if they could hear the noise but of course it was not windy out and the temperature was fair. They too told me to bring it back on a hot windy day to see if they could isolate where the noise is coming from.

Of course it's not easy to find a window in my busy schedule where the weather is problematic so that they can hear the noise. I probably won't be able to get there for a while which I guess is my issue. I don't want to rant but would just like to add my name to the list of customers who are experiencing this whistle noise issue. Hopefully a standard fix will be issued soon that won't require me to stop at the dealer during the inopportune window when I'm experiencing this issue.


----------



## HURD (Aug 16, 2012)

It's the seal on the windshield, or lack thereof in the top center. I know of several who have had the windshield replaced under warranty, this appears to be fixing it completely. Just not enough sealer in the middle top area from the factory, seems the windshield has to come out to get a good enough bead to seal it properly. Doubt we see a recall unless the DOT gets involved. Also with winter coming on, we'll see it less and less, the sealant has to get hot for it to happen.

darn robot!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

T Cruzer said:


> I'm another one who is experiencing this loud whistle noise when traveling 60+ MPH on the highway through crosswinds. I have a 2012 Cruze LTZ w/ RS package with only 3k miles. I too took it to the dealer to have my first oil change and explained to them the situation. I even played them a video of the noise that is similar to the videos uploaded to this thread. They took it for a spin to see if they could hear the noise but of course it was not windy out and the temperature was fair. They too told me to bring it back on a hot windy day to see if they could isolate where the noise is coming from.
> 
> Of course it's not easy to find a window in my busy schedule where the weather is problematic so that they can hear the noise. I probably won't be able to get there for a while which I guess is my issue. I don't want to rant but would just like to add my name to the list of customers who are experiencing this whistle noise issue. Hopefully a standard fix will be issued soon that won't require me to stop at the dealer during the inopportune window when I'm experiencing this issue.




T Cruzer,
Are you still experiencing this concern? If you are I would like to get a service request open for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## matt45 (Jul 27, 2012)

I have this same issue took to dealer and they said i would have to bring back in so they can take the car out but this was only happening on hot days., now it's happening on normal days maybe i need my windshied replaced also please advise
Thanks
Matthew


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

matt45 said:


> I have this same issue took to dealer and they said i would have to bring back in so they can take the car out but this was only happening on hot days., now it's happening on normal days maybe i need my windshied replaced also please advise
> Thanks
> Matthew



Matthew,
I would suggest that you take your Cruze back into your dealer to have them look into this for you. I would also like you to keep me posted on your progress with your dealer. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Why-Not (Sep 3, 2012)

I had the whistle/flute noise as I took my first long 1000 mile trip several times. It seemed to be coming from the drivers side somewhere. Looked at the hood hinge area and saw that there was a bad fit between the horizontal black plastic windshield "molding" and the mating molding running up the drivers side of the windshield at the door opening. There appeared to be a flute-like 1/2" separation between them. Packed wadded paper into the area, and I haven't heard a peep out of the flute for over 5k miles! Don't know if it will work for everyone, but it seems to be working in my case. Will replace is with something more impressive if my "luck" continues. 
Glenn


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

3M 08610 Window-Weld 1/4" x 15' Round Ribbon Sealer Kit : Amazon.com : Automotive

That's what the dealer will pack into the gap if it's small. Otherwise, replacing the windshield seems to work for some folks.


----------



## superdragtn (Apr 22, 2012)

I've had the same issues with a similar noise in the video from the first post. It happens on hot days going above 60 mph. I had it in the dealer last summer and they diagnosed it as the sealant on the mirrors and resealed it. The noise popped up again a few weeks ago during a hot spell. It's at the dealer right now and they are resealing it again.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

superdragtn said:


> I've had the same issues with a similar noise in the video from the first post. It happens on hot days going above 60 mph. I had it in the dealer last summer and they diagnosed it as the sealant on the mirrors and resealed it. The noise popped up again a few weeks ago during a hot spell. It's at the dealer right now and they are resealing it again.


I had this issue and believe it or not over time it just stopped... I wonder if the heat allowed it to expand to the point it sealed it...

Let us know how it goes, usually members get a new windshield...


----------

